# Missing section of Operator Instruction Book



## pk7 (7 mo ago)

Hello, got a MF-135 that I'm messing around with. It came with the Operator Instruction Book, but the book is missing all of Section 4 - General Reference. This book is a really handy little guide for the stuff I'm working on. I've had a look online and found some other manuals, but I've been unable to find this version of the Operator Instruction Book. If anyone is aware of an online version or if someone could supply a copy of Section 4 for me that would be awesome!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy pk7, welcome to the forum.

Attached below is another version of an Operator's Manual for a MF135. Hope this helps...



http://vieux.tracteurs.free.fr/pdf/MasseyFerguson135_manueloperateur_1974.pdf


----------

